# Rotary Hammer Drill vs Hammer Drill



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

If you're near a Harbor Freight and you have $29, then this is all you need:










Or you can spend $49 on the 1" model, which is beefier. I have the bigger one, and it will go through pretty much anything. I used it for the anchor redheads attaching my wrought iron fence to my retaining wall. Quick and easy.

Or you can spend a lot more. But the HF drills are a great choice for this kind of maybe-twice-a-year job.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

What are you drilling into? 3/16" is not a big hole.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I personally dispise hammer drills like that & would always opt for a roto-hammer. BUT, I understand that most folks have little use for a roto most of the time. The cheaper hammer drills will get you by OK as long as you buy decent drill bits. Don't plan on using a drill like that & the "free" bit supplied with the Tapcons, and setting any kind of speed record. IMO, I'd suggest saving money on the drill and buying an SDS style bit in the size(s) you need. They will chuck right into a 1/2" or bigger chuck & last far longer, as well as drill faster, than the cheap, throw-away bits.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

both tools are capable. question is how many do you have to do, and how fast. Rotary hammer is definitely better.

The hammer drill is really more like a vibrating hammer. The internal plates have ridges that basically bounce the bit to create the "hammering" action.

With rotary hammers, there are pistons that provide the hammering action with much greater force.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

acerunner said:


> both tools are capable. question is how many do you have to do, and how fast. Rotary hammer is definitely better


Bigger question is what are you drilling into? If you are drilling into something soft, like brick, block, or motar joint, a rotary bit is a better choice as it will give you a better quality hole. If you are going into a concrete floor or ceiling, a hammer will be a necesity

tapcons are only as good as the hole you drill. make sure you use a bit specifically designed for concrete screws, they are slightly smaller diameter than ANSI standard bits of the same diameter, and your blue screws will not strip out as easily


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jrepp44 said:


> ...... Is a Hammer Drill capable of drilling these holes?


Yes, I used a Hammer Drill to drill a series of 3/4" holes in concrete for lead anchors to hold 1/2" lag bolts.
.


----------

